# Difference in natural peanut butter and regular



## Floribama (Jan 25, 2013)

So I picked up one of each and looked at the nutritional facts.  I don't recall a difference.

One was jiff creamy, the other was jiff natural.  

Anybody know the difference in natural and regular PB?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 25, 2013)

Regular taste better


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the extra crunchy kind


----------



## PFM (Jan 25, 2013)

Regular PB uses hydrogenated oil to keep it from separating. It's not allot but enough to wreck it. Natty PB all the way!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 25, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I like the extra crunchy kind


The best  in a protein shake, in the blender


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2013)

Natty ingredients should be "Peanuts, Salt". 

Regular uses oils to preserve, as PFM said.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 26, 2013)

well, your first mistake is that you are looking at "JIFF", that stuff is crap 

Compare that Jiff to a jar of Laura Scudders All Natural smooth PB  Ingredients: PEANUTS...lol


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a good, short article on the differences.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## St0ked (Jan 26, 2013)

The price.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 26, 2013)

I buy the Smuckers brand all natural peanut butter the ingredients are: peanuts (that's all). You have to be very careful a lot of the "natural peanut butter" contain other ingredients. The big offender I found was the Jiffy Natural Smooth. They advertise that it dosent require stiring. I believe this given the fact that the ingredients are almost exactly the Sam a standard peanut butter....fucking marketing.

Read the labels before you put the jar in your basket/cart


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 26, 2013)

This is what I eat.  It is so fucking good.  Sometimes I just crave it and have to go take a scoop out of the jar.  I am a peanut butter and jelly eating machine and this is the shit.


----------



## Floribama (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## DF (Jan 26, 2013)

Regular has lots of sugar added.


----------



## Rip (Jan 26, 2013)

Crazy Richard is the best. 
One I found is comparable is Trader Joe's brand


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 27, 2013)

Jif natural crunchy is fucking amazing.  I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

I lived on pb When i was a kid but the I switched to Organic sunflower butter.


----------

